# Coconut Oil



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen refused his tbsp of coconut oil tonight. This is like candy to him and he goes crazy for it. He licks it and then just drops it on the ground. He has never, ever refused anything. Should I just keep an eye on him or am I being a tad paranoid about this?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what happened before he refused?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

magicre said:


> what happened before he refused?


He ate his dinner, beef and a drumstick.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

maybe offer it to him now and see what happens?

is he acting normally?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

He is acting fine. I will try again now...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'll wait.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

No luck. He puts it in his mouth, licks it a few times, and then drops it. I just find this so strange...Aspen will die for coconut oil.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry I'm not help here but what is the coconut oil for?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

malia used to love chicken. now it's a chore and an act of martyrdom.

maybe try again tomorrow...and if he's acting normally, i wouldn't worry.

dogs are a little nuts...i believe, and so are we.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

dooneygirl09 said:


> Sorry I'm not help here but what is the coconut oil for?


It is an antibacterial, antiviral, and antifungal.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

I feel stupid.. Its purpose is to..

Forgive me.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

magicre said:


> malia used to love chicken. now it's a chore and an act of martyrdom.
> 
> maybe try again tomorrow...and if he's acting normally, i wouldn't worry.
> 
> dogs are a little nuts...i believe, and so are we.


Will do. I just can't believe he refused it...oh well. Maybe he's not in the mood...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

dooneygirl09 said:


> I feel stupid.. Its purpose is to..
> 
> Forgive me.


Don't feel stupid. I was in your shoes some time ago. This might help you...

Benefits Of Coconut Oil For Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

So it says 1/4 teaspoon per 10lbs of body weight. Tank weighs 60lbs, so would it be 1.5 teaspoons?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

dooneygirl09 said:


> So it says 1/4 teaspoon per 10lbs of body weight. Tank weighs 60lbs, so would it be 1.5 teaspoons?


Yes, but I would start off with 1/4 and slowly work your way up.

ETA: If you are going to try the coconut oil, I recommend this brand...http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=YR-1009


----------

